# Window Tint Problems.....



## freq019 (Dec 4, 2002)

I thought tint was illegal in PA? at least on the passenger windows right?

Anyway I had my z coupe tinted at california tints in Tyson's Corner VA and they did a great job, they told me to rub the dots for a couple of days to push the bubbles out and it looked pretty good but like others have said you've got to get on it early while it's still wet. Also go to tintdude.com he gives a lot of explanation and alternatives to the matrix.


----------



## bmw318is (Sep 1, 2003)

yep, it's illegal, I know...

Tadd


----------



## the_syn1c (Aug 20, 2004)

AndDown said:


> I would try the "glue" method first before ripping out the tint film. If they didn't get it quite perfect at first, I would be very concerned about them damaging the heater filaments. Or get a second opinion from a recommended installer. As ICMY325i says, go to TintDude.com for some interesting reading.
> 
> Like Suzer, I've also always wondered about the reason for the black dot matrix - is there some function to the black edging or is it strictly a cosmetic thing? I was thinking possibly to control the expansion and contraction of the glass to minimize cracking? Glass is considered a "liquid" BTW.


Aparrently - the dot matrix's purpose is to achieve a kind of gradient transition between sunlight and shadow inside the car's interior.


----------

